# New scales for Benchmade knife



## RogerC (Mar 4, 2017)

I purchased a new knife and thought it needed a little bling so I took it apart and used the existing scales and spacer as templates and now it's a one of a kind Benchmade knife!. Oh and FYI over time it turned very dark and lost it's bling factor.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 4, 2017)

Wow...that is just awesome....nicely done sir....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 4, 2017)

That's way cool. 

@ripjack13 I bet he didn't break a bucket full of snake wood to get the handle mounted...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 4, 2017)

Oooohhhh.....burn....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Mar 6, 2017)

Very nice!
Tom


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 6, 2017)

RogerC said:


> I purchased a new knife and thought it needed a little bling so I took it apart and used the existing scales and spacer as templates and now it's a one of a kind Benchmade knife!. Oh and FYI over time it turned very dark and lost it's bling factor.View attachment 123299 View attachment 123300


Real nice Roger! Snakewood I assume..... sadly, that's what happens to a lot of woods over time


----------



## RogerC (Mar 6, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Real nice Roger! Snakewood I assume..... sadly, that's what happens to a lot of woods over time


Snakewood is correct.


----------



## bwallac7 (Mar 9, 2017)

That's nice. I should do something like that with mine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 11, 2017)

Nicely done Roger

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

